

Ask HN: Is it good to sacrifice your career for love? - mobman

i work in  a better department in the same company than the person i like. so is it good to exchange my department with her...i am really confused....i want the pros and the cons....i feel like i am sabotaging my career
======
drKarl
Well now that you give more information I see no reason why you can't have
both. I mean, you can stay on your department without sacrificing love, there
is no reason why you should work in the same department or even company as the
person you love (and I would even advice against that).

------
cix
Yo, this question is way too general. Basically the equivalent of me asking:
Is it good to sacrifice my love for a career?

How can we give a suggestion without any information?

~~~
mobman
information updated !!

------
cix
the fact your asking means you already know it's a bad idea, the question is
whether you can handle the repercussions if it goes wrong.

------
lutusp
> Is it good to sacrifice your career for love?

To answer, I have to ask my own question: do you really think there is one
definition of "good" on which different people agree? Or that just one person
accepts over decades of time?

